

How I will change the world at 14 - etcher
https://medium.com/p/bf898e7a91b6

======
dchichkov
You are right. And there's literally no limit onto what you can do. I know
about a kid, who at 13 (in 1993) wrote some 300kb of C code that controlled
medical equipment :-o which had been installed in a bunch of hospitals. It was
a fun project for that kid (his father's company had built the hardware). And
the equipment worked pretty well too. Did a lot of good. Also, before he had
finished high school, some code that was derived from his code was launched
into space. So you see, there's no limit!

Unlike many other professions, your age is not a limiting factor.

~~~
anigbrowl
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poe's_law](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poe's_law)
strikes again.

------
97-109-107
People who are finding this enjoyable would also get a good laugh from
[https://twitter.com/FalseMedium](https://twitter.com/FalseMedium)

